# Kevins Mike Sherman bass build



## Crucified (May 28, 2008)

Yes, that's right. I'm getting the man to build me a bass. He made my 8 string and it kicks ass. i expect the same from the bass

5 strings. 
35" scale
passive pickups haven't decided humbuckers or singles yet.
set neck
ash body
maple burl top.
possible trans finish. more to come as we talk it over. looking like a sunburst


----------



## Scott (May 28, 2008)

Damn, nice.

I have been thinking of contacting Mike for a bass build as well. I was thinking a single cut body of some sort.

Maybe I should get off my ass, and actually send him an email.


----------



## Ruins (May 28, 2008)

damn nice indeed!
i don't know what will it be but what ever it will be it will be fucking gorgeous for sure


----------



## Michael (May 28, 2008)

That sounds nice.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 28, 2008)

indeed


----------



## ibznorange (May 28, 2008)

FAHK YOOU. 
*I* NEED a shermbass 
You already have enough uberbadass gear 

[action=Max]would love it if kevin would buy him a shermanbass and hook it up with an RG8 [/action]


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 28, 2008)

Cool !!!!! i sense massive pictures again


----------



## TomAwesome (May 28, 2008)

Only 5 strings? Tsk tsk...

Sounds like it's going to be great!


----------



## msherman (May 28, 2008)

Sneak peek of the top before it`s glued up


----------



## Apophis (May 28, 2008)

This top looks awesome


----------



## Crucified (May 28, 2008)

updated specs a little as mike and i talk about it.


----------



## ibznorange (May 28, 2008)

Sweet christ


----------



## Jason (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Drew (May 28, 2008)

msherman said:


> Sneak peek of the top before it`s glued up



Holy fucking... _something_.


----------



## Decipher (May 28, 2008)

Sounds pretty sweet! What are you doing for tuning on this Kev? Just standard B-G or is this to match the 8 string with a low F#?


----------



## Crucified (May 28, 2008)

i'll be using it mostly for B, however i played a 35 scale warwick tha tuned down to f# and the tension on the other strings was just awesome so i figure if i need it to tune down i'll be able to.


----------



## Codyyy (May 28, 2008)

Oh, ... my... GOD!

errr oooo I'm Kevin and I have mad cash and plan to use it to Shermanize my entire life oooooh! 

ooooo oooooo I'm Mike Sherman I shit awesomeness and I build guitars oooh 


Glad I got that out of my system


----------



## msherman (May 28, 2008)

^ You obviously beat me to the liquor cabinet tonight, didn`t ya?


----------



## Jason (May 28, 2008)

msherman said:


> ^ You obviously beat me to the liquor cabinet tonight, didn`t ya?



at 15 or 16 I hope not


----------



## Codyyy (May 28, 2008)




----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (May 28, 2008)

Oh FUCK! That top is a sexy bitch!


----------



## Shawn (May 29, 2008)

That is a beautiful top. That's going to look amazing.


----------



## Randy (May 29, 2008)

That burl is really something else... how thick is the top on this beast?


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 29, 2008)

msherman said:


> Sneak peek of the top before it`s glued up




Am not a bass player but this pic certainly looks one of a kind !!!! nice job ever Mr Mike sherman !!! it has got eyes on that burl !! haha...


----------



## Decipher (Jul 5, 2008)

Any updates on this yet Kev?


----------



## Crucified (Jul 6, 2008)

mikes camera is dead or something so no picture updates yet, he has told me so far that the body is almost done and the fretboard with be going on the neck very soon. woooooooooo


----------



## hanachanmaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice guitar you got kevin !! and now you are going for a bass? lol hell !!! thats going to rule over... anyway with all the pics i collected from sherman in this thread is awesome !!! if have the money i certainly would like to go for another perhaps a 7 or 9s as is highly collectables lol


----------



## Crucified (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah, i'm waiting for new pictures and stuff. he's working on it and seems to be pretty bogged down with orders. I'm pretty impatient and want instant gratification. haha. it will all come soon.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Sep 4, 2008)

Is it just me or is there an evil demon face in that figure? I can has a Sherman?

Pure hot dirty sex.


----------



## darren (Sep 4, 2008)

Amazing top. I see the eyes of a golden Buddha in the figure.


----------



## Crucified (Oct 1, 2008)

new picture! fuuuucccccckkking awesome. i love that fretboard wood!


----------



## TimSE (Oct 1, 2008)

ohmy!
that board is lush

that will look amazing when its done
really will


----------



## Harris (Oct 1, 2008)

That fretboard is awesome! What kind of wood is it?


----------



## Crucified (Oct 1, 2008)

Harris said:


> That fretboard is awesome! What kind of wood is it?



i forget what it's called, mike will eventually chime in and enlighten us. it's awesome though!


----------



## Decipher (Oct 1, 2008)

Finally an update!!


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Oct 1, 2008)

that one sexy ass fretboard, this thing is coming along awesomely


----------



## Crucified (Oct 1, 2008)

just wait for the paint, we are going with a really sweet burst


----------



## msherman (Oct 1, 2008)

Kev, the F/B is brown ebony.
Got the radiuses done!


----------



## Elysian (Oct 1, 2008)

i think thats the same towel i used to take pics of the mahogany RGA7 body i recently shipped  looks awesome mike, as usual.


----------



## msherman (Oct 1, 2008)

You will  to the black towel of spooge, Mr.


----------



## Crucified (Oct 1, 2008)

dude, really excited. can't wait to see it painted! thank you for sending this. fuck. yes.


----------



## Durero (Oct 2, 2008)

Very sexy! 

Nice taste in customs Kevin


----------



## hanachanmaru (Oct 2, 2008)

nice piece of fretboard there !!! lucky u kevin !!!  well is that looks more like a melted fretboard then .....


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 2, 2008)

Moving along pretty fast. Looks nice.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 2, 2008)

msherman said:


> You will  to the black towel of spooge, Mr.



you've been hittin the sauce again haven't you Mike


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 3, 2008)

oh yeah?









seriously though, that looks awesome! makes me wish i had a bass even more!


----------



## Crucified (Oct 3, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> oh yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pffft, schecter body! sick neck though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah, i&#180;m not dissing on your bass, i&#180;m actually kinda happy to see others going for awesome-looking fretboards like that! 

also, notice i had him do the headstock with the same wood, so the curve of the core wood would continue along the length of the neck. he did a sweeeeet job on that! 

i&#180;m wondering if it&#180;s from the same slab of brown ebony? your fretboard, i mean.

and yeah, it&#180;s a schecter body, but schecter body+sherman neck beats the shit out of schecter body+schecter neck, i&#180;m sure!


----------



## Crucified (Oct 9, 2008)

it's probably the same slab. I really dug it. I think i might have used your guitar as the description for the fretboard i wanted! haha


----------



## yellowv (Oct 9, 2008)

msherman said:


> Kev, the F/B is brown ebony.
> Got the radiuses done!



That is awesome. An 8 with that body shape would be brootal.


----------



## angus (Oct 10, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i&#180;m wondering if it&#180;s from the same slab of brown ebony? your fretboard, i mean.



One of the instruments I'm waiting on from Mike has the same fretboard- yours and Kevins came from the same stash. Cool stuff. Very very pretty despite being pretty understated. I've always liked the sapwood look.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 10, 2008)

nice! post pics up when it&#180;s done!


----------



## angus (Oct 11, 2008)

The pictures are pretty old, but these are the basses.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 11, 2008)

awesome, no doubts, Mike is a master. Period.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Oct 11, 2008)

angus said:


> The pictures are pretty old, but these are the basses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 11, 2008)

angus said:


> The pictures are pretty old, but these are the basses.



holy shit! that looks awesome!!!


----------



## bulletbass man (Oct 11, 2008)

DO WANT

Seriously that thing is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## angus (Oct 11, 2008)

No doubt. There's also another 8 string that was the original guitar made from the bubinga I sent Mike- Kevin's guitar's top came from that slab. Can't wait to get all of them, whenever I do! That last picture is from ~ Feb/Apr 2007.


----------



## Crucified (Oct 11, 2008)

why is it taking so long for those basses?


----------



## Decipher (Feb 5, 2009)

So, any news/update on this bass yet there Kev-o?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 5, 2009)

Really pretty work, Mike! Congrats, Kevin, wasn't able to see the pictures prior to being glued on the top, but man, those pictures afterwards... very tasty!

Angus, those pictures were really tasty, thanks again.


----------



## Crucified (Feb 5, 2009)

Decipher said:


> So, any news/update on this bass yet there Kev-o?



yeah, it's either been painted and drying/waiting on clearcoats or sitting in line waiting to be painted.







that's a picture before paint and such

edit: was already posted, i haven't gotten any more pictures, just a few updates from mike saying he's working on it.


----------



## Randy (Feb 5, 2009)

Totally OT... how are the necks attached on those basses?


----------



## Crucified (Feb 5, 2009)

on mine it is a set neck. the other two for angus, not sure.


----------



## angus (Jul 19, 2009)

Any updates?


----------

